# Stop & Shop Offers Free Antibiotics



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Supermarket Chain Covers Cost Of Generic Antibiotics

*QUINCY, Mass. -- *Stop & Shop supermarkets are launching a free prescription program that will cover dozens of generic antibiotics.

The supermarket chain said the program covers 36 generic antibiotics in nine categories. The program will run from Jan. 2 to March 21, 2009, at all Stop & Shop pharmacies.

"Stop & Shop pharmacies are committed to improving the health and wellness in our communities during the winter season when families are susceptible to coughs and certain cold-related and bacteria-borne illnesses," said Andrea Astrachan, consumer advisor for Stop & Shop.

Patients must have a valid prescription, and the program will cover up to 14 days of antibiotics. For more information on the program, click here.

http://www.wmur.com/news/18390802/detail.html


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Considering the state of the economy right now, I think this is a very nice idea.

Hopefully it won't be completely abused.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Hopefully it won't be completely abused.


This is Mass...they will find a way to f&^* it up.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

7costanza said:


> This is Mass...they will find a way to f&^* it up.


Unfortunately you're probably very right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Walmart & Target offer $4 generics all the time. That is a good deal.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Andy most certainly will take advantage of this generous offer. Cipro works the best!! As long as they are willing to go for the good stuff & not the generic!*


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

This is not some generous program from Stop and Shop, I was in Big Y the other day and they too anounced free antibiotics. It's probably a dump from the distribution companies before they expire and end up in Africa.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Cipro works the best!!


You _would_ know, HC!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Considering the state of the economy right now, I think this is a very nice idea.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be completely abused.


I agree, but we all know there will be some idiot that abuses it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Antibiotics are all ready abused and cost next to nothing since most are generics. Unless your talking Leviquin, which even then can easily be replaced with generic Cipro. The media over glorified MRSA and VRE. Is it a problem, yes. Is everyone going to get it and die, no.

Wash your hands!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Antibiotics are all ready abused and cost next to nothing since most are generics. Unless your talking Leviquin, which even then can easily be replaced with generic Cipro. The media over glorified MRSA and VRE. Is it a problem, yes. Is everyone going to get it and die, no.
> 
> Wash your hands!


Agreed. Overuse of antibiotics is what creates antibiotic-resistant strains of viruses. Most things can be cleaned with simple soap and water, but the advertisement industry and chemical industry has whipped everyone into a frenzy thinking their kitchens have to be cleaner than operating rooms.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I can see this helping older people that have money problems. The antibiotics I've gotten recently have all been under $5.00, so I'm sure they are not breaking the bank by doing this. They are just looking for the good publicity so people transfer all their medications to that store so the customers don't have to go store to store. Every store has their gimmick. Wal-mart and Target with their $4.00 generics (which are not the commonly prescribed ones), and the drug-store chains with their free gift card with a new or transfered prescription. Personally, I think they're all the same.


----------

